# Establishing trophic levels in the aquarium



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Given the interest in the so called "Nature Aquarium" and the highly reticulated interactions between water parameters, algae, plants, and fish, i was wondering if anybody has tried setting up secondary trophic level between plants and fish. Obviously rotifers are in the tank, however, these are only accessible to fry. I was thinking along the lines of Scud(Amphipoda). Can Gammarus or Hyalella survive in the gravel breaking down detritus, while still providing an occasional snack for the fish, while still maintaining a stable population in a closed system with heavy preditation?? 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You pretty much nailed it on the head with your very last sentence - the key to providing a stable population at any trophic level is to limit the predation to allow the population to at least maintain it's numbers. In the aquaria however, the predators usually far outstrip the supply of lower organisms, so it's not possible.

However, given a large enough system and a small enough load, it is possible to maintain natural trophic levels. But you'd be looking at one, maybe two very small fish for every 1 - 2 sqft of substrate.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Ameekplec: With nothing written on the topic i figured that had to be the case. I'm just trying to figure out how i can add more ecological depth and diversity to my biotope tanks... If anyone else has any suggestions/ideas in this vein i would be interested in hearing them.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

It'd be an interesting project and one which I've always thought about trying at some point but the work involved in getting it just right would definitely exceed the work involved in keeping a mechanically sustained aquarium.


----------

